# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم المسح على الجورب عند الأئمة الأربعة

## د/حمادة

لاشك أن اتفاق الأئمة الأربعة على أمر ليس من السهل مخالفته فهم عمالقة الفقه والفهم القريبين من عصر النبوة، وقد رأيت هذا البحث القيم عن حكم المسح على الجورب عند الأئمة الأربعة على هذا الرابط فنقلته كما هو:
http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran43860/
حكم المسح على الجورب بقلم الشيخ حبيب سلامي عضو اللجنة العلمية بمكتب الشيخ الدكتور ناجي العربي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد الصادق الأمين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. أما بعد:

فقد كثر التساؤل في هذه الآونة عن حكم المسح على (الجورب) في الوضوء وهل هذه الجوارب التي يلبسها الناس الآن تأخذ حكم الخف فيجوز المسح عليها أم أن هناك فرقا بينهما؟

ولأهمية هذا الأمر الذي يتعلق بركن من أعظم أركان الإسلام وهو الصلاة رأينا أن نكتب هذه المطوية لتعريف الناس بالحكم الفقهي الصحيح في ذلك.

وآثرنا أن تكون المطوية على طريقة السؤال والجواب من أجل التيسير على القارئ.

س1:هل يجوز لنا أن نمسح على الجوارب التي نلبسها تحت الأحذية قياسا على الخف أم أن هناك فرقا بينهما؟

إن الصلاة من أعظم أركان الإسلام، وهي أول ما يسأل عنه العبد يوم القيامة، فإذا فسدت فسد سائر عمله، وللصلاة شروط وأركان لا تصح من دونها.

لذلك فإن علينا أن نحرص على الإتيان بشروطها وأركانها تامة، ولا نتساهل فيها حتى تصح صلاتنا.

وإن من شروط صحة الصلاة الطهارة التي تكون بالوضوء، ومن أركان الوضوء غسل القدمين إلى الكعبين هذا هو الأصل.

وقد رخص الشرع لمن لبس الخفين أن يمسح عليهما تيسيرا على الناس، ولكن للمسح على الخف شروط إذا لم تتحقق لم يجز المسح.

يقول الإمام النووي في بيان شروط المسح (المنهاج: 7): ((وشرطه أن يُلبس بعد كمال طهر، ساترا محل فرضه، طاهرا، يمكن تباع المشي فيه لتردد مسافر لحاجاته)) .

فلو فقد شرط من الشروط السابقة لم يجز المسح عليه ولم تصح صلاة من مسح في هذه الحالة.

فلو لم يلبس الخف على طهارة، أو لم يكن المشي عليه ممكنا لكونه خفيفا أو رقيقا أو لا يمنع نفوذ الماء كما هو الحال في الجوارب التي يلبسها الناس الآن تحت الأحذية فلا يجوز أن يمسح عليها.

وقد نص فقهاؤنا على ذلك فيقول الإمام النووي:
((ولا يجزئ منسوجا لا يمنع ماء في الأصح)). (المنهاج: 7)

والجوارب المنسوجة التي نلبسها الآن ليست خفًا، ولم تجتمع فيها شروط المسح، فهي خفيفة لا يمكن متابعة المشي عليها، ولذلك لا تلبس إلا تحت الأحذية، وهي لا تمنع نفوذ الماء، ومن هنا يتبين أن قياس مثل هذه الجوارب على الخف لا يصح.

ومع ذلك نرى أن ظاهرة المسح على الجوارب الرقيقة منتشرة بين الناس للأسف, إما لبعدهم عن الفقه وجهلهم وتساهلهم في أمور دينهم، وإما لتقليدهم من أخطأ في هذه المسألة وشذ عن جمهور فقهاء أهل السنة في ذلك.

س2 : ورد في بعض الأحاديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مسح على الجورب, فما المقصود بالجورب هنا؟

نعم، ورد عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مسح على جوربيه ونعليه. رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وغيرهم. ورواه الترمذي وقال عَقِبَهُ: هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

لكن هذا الحديث ضعفه جمع كبير من الأئمة الحفاظ، وإذا كان كذلك فلا يمكن العمل والاحتجاج به هنا، وعلى فرض صحته فإنه محمول على أن المقصود بالجورب هو الجورب الثخين القوي الذي يمكن متابعة المشي عليه، أو الجورب المنعل الذي يجعل له نعل من أسفله فيمكن المشي عليه. وهذا بخلاف الجوارب المنسوجة التي يلبسها الناس الآن.

يقول الإمام النووي مبينا حال الحديث السابق: ((والجواب عن حديث المغيرة من أوجه:

أحدها: أنه ضعيف، ضعفه الحفاظ، وقد ضعفه البيهقي ونقل تضعيفه عن سفيان الثوري، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي، وأحمد بن حنبل، وعلي بن المديني، ويحيى بن معين، ومسلم بن الحجاج، وهؤلاء هم أعلام أئمة الحديث، وإن كان الترمذي قال: حديث حسن، فهؤلاء مقدمون عليه، بل كل واحد من هؤلاء لو انفرد قدم على الترمذي باتفاق أهل المعرفة.

الثاني: أنه لو صح لحمل على الذي يمكن متابعة المشي عليه , جمعا بين الأدلة, وليس في اللفظ عموم يتعلق به.

الثالث: حكاه البيهقي رحمه الله عن الأستاذ أبي الوليد النيسابوري أنه حمله على أنه مسح على جوربين منعلين، لا أنه جورب منفرد ونعل منفردة، فكأنه قال: مسح على جوربيه المنعلين. وروى البيهقي عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ما يدل على ذلك)) . (المجموع: 1/ 566).

قلت: والإمام الترمذي نفسه فسر الجورب في الحديث بالجورب الثخين، أي الذي يمكن متابعة المشي عليه.

فيقول بعد أن أورد الحديث السابق في جامعه (رقم 99):
((وهو قول كغير واحد من أهل العلم، وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا: يمسح على الجوربين وإن لم يكن نعلين إذا كانا ثخينين)).

فنرى أن الترمذي نقل اشتراط الثخانة في الجوربين بعد أن أورد الحديث السابق، وهذا الشرط غير متحقق في الجوارب المنسوجة الرقيقة التي يلبسها عموم الناس الآن، ولا يمكن متابعة المشي عليها ولا تمنع نفوذ الماء، ولهذا لا يصح قياسها على الخف أو الجورب الثخين المنعل الذي كان يلبس لوحده ويمكن المشي عليه.

س3 :ما هو المعتمد عند فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ( الأحناف والمالكية والشافعية والحنابلة) في حكم المسح على هذه الجورب المنسوجة التي يعتاد الناس لبسها تحت الأحذية ؟

ذكرنا كلام النووي أن ذلك لا يجوز، وإليك كلام بعض أئمة أهل السنة المعتمد في المذاهب الأربعة باختصار:

مذهب الأحناف 
المفتى به في مذهب الأحناف أن من شروط الملبوس على القدمين حتى يصح المسح عليه أن يكون ثخينًا يمكن متابعة المشي عليه, وما لم يكن كذلك فلا يجوز أن يمسح عليه .

قال الإمام علاء الدين الحصكفي الحنفي في الدر المختار (1 / 269) شارحا قول المصنف (أو جوربيه الثخينين، والمنعلين، والمجلدين) : ((الثخينين بحيث يمشي فرسخًا ويثبت على الساق بنفسه)). - الفرسخ عند الأحناف يساوي 5565 مترا-
ويقول الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي في كتابه (الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته: 1 / 344) مبينا مذهب الأحناف: (( المفتى به عند الحنفية جواز المسح على الجوربين الثخينين بحيث يمشي عليهما فرسخا فأكثر، ويثبت على الساق بنفسه، ولا يرى ما تحته)).

وعلى ذلك فإن المسح على الجوارب الرقيقة كما يفعله الكثير اليوم لا يصح.

مذهب المالكية 
يرى المالكية أن الملبوس الذي يجوز المسح عليه هو الخف أو الجورب بشرط أن يكون مجلدًا يمكن متابعة المشي عليه، فيحب أن يكون الممسوح جلدًا وإلا لم يجز المسح عند المالكية.

يقول الإمام أبو الضياء خليل المالكي في مختصره (ص 26): ((رخص لرجل وامرأة وإن مستحاضة بحضر أو سفر مسح جورب جلد ظاهره وباطنه)) .

فإذا لم يكن مجلدًا لم يجز المسح عند المالكية، ولذا فإنهم لا يجوزون المسح على هذه الجوارب الرقيقة المنسوجة من صوف ونحوه.

مذهب الشافعية 
يرى فقهاء الشافعية كغيرهم من الفقهاء أن هناك شروطًا معتبرة في الملبوس حتى يصح المسح عليه، وقد بينوا أن من هذه الشروط المعتبرة في الخفين وما شابههما:

1 - أن يلبسهما بعد تمام الطهارة.
2 - أن يكون المبوس طاهرًا.
3 - أن يكون ساترًا لمحل الغسل، أي يغطي القدمين إلى الكعبين.
4 - أن يكون الـملبوس قويًا - ثخينًا - يمكن متابعة المشي عليه من دون حاجة إلى حذاء وما شابهه.
5 - أن يمنع نفوذ الماء، أي لو صب عليه الماء لم ينفذ إلى القدم.

والملاحظ أن الشرطين الأخيرين لا يتوفران في الجوارب التي يعتاد الناس لبسها الآن، فهي ليست قوية ثخينة، ولا يمكن متابعة المشي عليها، فيحتاج لابسها إلى الحذاء أو النعل. كما أنها لا تمنع نفوذ الماء إلى القدم، ولهذا فلا يجوز عندهم المسح على مثل هذه الملبوسات.

قال الإمام النووي في المجموع (1/564):
((الصحيح من مذهبنا أن الجورب إن كان صفيقًا يمكن متابعة المشي عليه جاز المسح عليه، وإلا فلا)) .

ويقول أيضًا في المجموع (1/567):
((أما ما لا يمكن متابعة المشي عليه لرقته فلا يجوز المسح عليه بلا خلاف)) .

ويقول الإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي في المنهاج القويم (ص78) في شروط المسح على الخفين: ((وأن يكون مانعًا من نفوذ الماء لو صب عليه، فالعبرة بماء الغسل، فلا يجزئ نحو منسوج لا صفاقة له)) .

وهذه الشروط لا تنطبق على الجوارب المنسوجة الرقيقة التي يلبسها عموم الناس تحت الأحذية، فلا يجوز المسح عليها عندهم.

مذهب الحنابلة 
المعتمد في مذهب الحنابلة جواز المسح على الخف وما في معناه بشروط غير متوفرة في الجوارب المنسوجة المعتاد لبسها الآن.

وقد نص أئمة الحنابلة في كتبهم الفقهية على جواز المسح على الجورب، إلا أنهم يقصدون به الجورب القوي الذي يمكن متابعة المشي عليه.

يقول إمام الحنابلة موفق الدين ابن قدامة المقدسي مفصلاً ذلك في كتابه الكافي: (1/76) أثناء ذكره لشروط المسح على الخفين:
((الشرط الثاني: أن يمكن متابعة المشي فيه، فإن كان يسقط من القدم لسعته أو ثقله لم يجز المسح عليه، لأن الذي تدعو الحاجة إليه هو الذي يمكن متابعة المشي فيه، وسواء في ذلك الجلود واللبود والخرق والجوارب ..)) .

ويقول الإمام شمس الدين ابن قدامة المقدسي الحنبلي في الشرح الكبير (1/281) :
((والجورب في معنى الخف، لأنه ملبوس ساتر لمحل الفرض، يمكن متابعة المشي فيه، أشبه الخف.
وقولهم: لا يمكن متابعة المشي فيهما. قلنا: إنما يجوز المسح عليهما إذا ثبت بنفسه، وأمكن متابعة المشي فيه، وإلا فلا. فأما الرقيق فليس بساتر)) . ومثله في كشاف القناع للشيخ منصور البهوتي .

والبعض لم يفهم كلام الحنابلة، وجوز المسح على الجوارب الرقيقة التي لا يمكن متابعة المشي عليها مع أن فقهاء الحنابلة كما رأينا يشترطون ذلك، إلا أنهم لم يشترطوا أن يكون الجورب منعلاً أو مجلدًا .

والبعض يعزو خطأَ جواز المسح على الجوارب الرقيقة إلى الإمام ابن تيمية، والصحيح أن ابن تيمية لم يخرج عن مذهب الحنابلة في هذه المسألة، ولم يجوز المسح إلا على الجوارب الثخينة التي يمشى فيها، بخلاف الجوارب المنسوجة الآن.

فيقول ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (21/214) بعد أن سئل عن المسح على الجورب: (( نعم، يجوز المسح على الجوربين إذا كان يمشي فيهما سواء كانت مجلدة أو لم تكن)) .

ويقول الإمام ابن القطان الفاسي في كتابه الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع: المسألة رقم (351):
((وأجمع الجميع أن الجوربين إذا لم يكونا كثيفين لم يجز المسح عليهما)) .

وبذلك يتبين أن شرط الثخانة والمشي على الخفين والجوربين من الشروط التي أجمع عليها جمهور فقهاء أهل السنة والجماعة، والمخالف لذلك لا تصح صلاته عند جمهور الفقهاء.

س4 :ما حكم صلاة من يصلي وقد مسح جوربه الرقيق المنسوج من صوف أو قطن أو نحوهما ؟

قد تبين لنا مما مر أن وضوء من فعل ذلك غير صحيح في المعتمد من المذاهب الأربعة، وإذا لم يصح وضوؤه فلا تصح صلاته، وعليه إعادتها.

وهناك من المعاصرين من يرى جواز ذلك تيسيرًا على الناس، ولكن التيسير لا يكون بمخالفة شرط اتفق عليه جمهور فقهاء أهل السنة من المذاهب الأربعة، ولا شك أن صلاة متفقًا على صحتها أفضل من صلاة مختلف فيها، والورع والاستبراء للدين يقضيان بترك التساهل، والأخذ بالأحوط، وخاصة في مسألة تتعلق بركن من أعظم أركان الإسلام وأول ما يسأل عنه العبد يوم القيامة ولنتذكر قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : ((دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك)) - رواه الترمذي -
وقوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : ((إن الحلال بين وإن الحرام بين، وبينهما مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات استبرأ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام)) . - متفق عليه - .

وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

 مكتب الشيخ الدكتور ناجي بن راشد العربي 
هاتف : 17323331 (+973) ، فاكس : 17322012 (+973) البريد الإلكتروني : najialarabi@hotmail.com المحرق - مملكة البحرين

----------


## محمّد بن آمنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
فلعلي بما أني رأيت ما تفضلت به من بحث في حكم المسح على الجوربين .. لدي بحث فلعله إن شاء الله يلهمك الهمة العالية لتبحث مرة أخرى : 
مَنْ ذَهَبَ إلى القول بعَدَمِ جوازِ المسحِ على الجوربين غيرِ المجلَّدين عَلَّلَ المنعَ بأنَّ الجورب لا يُسَمَّى خُفًّا فلا يأخذ حُكْمَه؛ ذلك لأنَّ المسح على الخفِّ رخصةٌ بالنصِّ؛ فوَجَبَ الاختصاصُ بما وَرَدَتْ فيه، وهو مذهبُ أبي حنيفة ـ رَجَعَ عنه ـ(١) ومذهبُ مالكٍ والشافعيِّ رحمهم الله.
ـ وذَهَبَ الجمهورُ إلى جوازِ المسح على الجوربين بشرطِ أَنْ يكونا غيرَ رقيقين، وإنما صفيقين ساترَيْن لِمَحَلِّ الفرض(٢)، وعُمْدَتُهم في الاشتراط: القياسُ على الخفِّ المخرَّقِ في عَدَمِ جوازِ المسح عليه مِنْ جهةٍ، ولأنَّ ـ مِنْ جهةٍ أخرى ـ كُلَّ ما يُرى منه مَواضِعُ الوضوءِ التي فَرْضُها الغَسْلُ فإنه لا يُمْسَحُ عليه؛ لأنه لا يجوز اجتماعُ غَسْلٍ ومَسْحٍ؛ فغُلِّبَ حكمُ الغَسْلِ وبَطَلَ حكمُ المسح.
ـ أمَّا ما ذَهَبَ إليه أهلُ التحقيق فهو جوازُ المسح على الجوربين مطلقًا ولو كانا رقيقين أو غيرَ صفيقَيْن ساترَيْن لِمَحَلِّ الفرض، وهو ظاهِرُ مذهبِ ابنِ حزمٍ، وبه قال ابنُ تيمية والشنقيطيُّ وغيرُهم(٣)، وعُمْدَتُهم في تقريرِ هذا الحكم: حديثُ المُغيرةِ بنِ شُعْبَةَ رضي الله عنه قال: «*تَوَضَّأَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَمَسَحَ عَلَى الجَوْرَبَيْنِ وَالنَّعْلَيْنِ*»(٤)، ولأنه ثَبَتَ المسحُ على الجوربين مِنْ غيرِ اشتراطٍ عن عددٍ كبيرٍ مِنَ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، قال أبو داود: «ومَسَحَ على الجوربين: عليُّ بنُ أبي طالبٍ، وابنُ مسعودٍ، والبراءُ بنُ عازبٍ، وأنسُ بنُ مالكٍ، وأبو أُمامةَ، وسهلُ بنُ سعدٍ، وعمرُو بنُ حُرَيْثٍ، ورُوِيَ ذلك عن عُمَرَ بنِ الخطَّاب وابنِ عبَّاسٍ»(٥)، ولا يُعْلَمُ لهم مِنَ الصحابةِ رضي الله عنهم فيه مُخالِفٌ؛ فكان إجماعًا وحجَّةً على ما تَقرَّرَ أصوليًّا(٦)، كما أنه ـ مِنْ جهةٍ أخرى ـ ثَبَتَ عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين أَنْ لا فَرْقَ بين الجوربين والخفَّيْن في الترخيص، أو هما بِمَثابةِ الخفَّيْن في الحكم، ومِنْ هذه الآثار:
ـ عن الأزرق بنِ قيسٍ قال: «رَأَيْتُ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ أَحْدَثَ؛ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَدَيْهِ، وَمَسَحَ بِرَأْسِهِ، وَمَسَحَ عَلَى جَوْرَبَيْنِ مِنْ صُوفٍ؛ فَقُلْتُ: «أَتَمْسَحُ عَلَيْهِمَا؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُمَا خُفَّانِ، وَلَكِنَّهُمَا مِنْ صُوفٍ»»(٧).
ـ وعن يحيى البَكَّاءِ قال: «سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: «المَسْحُ عَلَى الجَوْرَبَيْنِ كَالمَسْحِ عَلَى الخُفَّيْنِ»»(٨).
ـ وعَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ نَافِعًا [مولَى ابنِ عُمَرَ] عَنِ المَسْحِ عَلَى الجَوْرَبَيْنِ فَقَالَ: «هُمَا بِمَنْزِلَةِ الخُفَّيْنِ»(٩).
ـ وعَنْ عَطَاءٍ قَالَ: «المَسْحُ عَلَى الجَوْرَبَيْنِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ المَسْحِ عَلَى الخُفَّيْنِ»(١٠).
ولا يخفى أنَّ الجورب هو لباسُ القَدَم، سواءٌ كان مصنوعًا مِنَ القُطن أو الكَتَّان أو الصوف أو غيرِ ذلك، وفي هذه الآثارِ ردٌّ صريحٌ على مَنْ أَبْطَلَ إلحاقَ الجوربين بالخفَّيْن، علمًا أنَّ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هم أهلُ اللغةِ وأَفْقَهُ أهلِ الأرض، ناهيك إذا كان أَمْرُ المسحِ ـ مِنْ حيث جوازُه ـ مُجْمَعًا عليه في عصرهم رضي الله عنهم.
أمَّا الاحتجاج بأنَّ المسح على الخفِّ ثَبَتَ رخصةً، والرُّخَصُ لا تتعدَّى مَحَلَّها؛ فجوابُه: أنَّ سبب الترخيصِ إنما هو الحاجةُ، وهي موجودةٌ في المسح على الجوربين وغيرِهما ممَّا هو مِنْ غيرِ الجلد، فضلًا عن أنَّ هذا الاستدلالَ ـ في حدِّ ذاته ـ مُعارِضٌ للنصِّ والإجماع المتقدِّمَيْن المُثْبِتَيْن لشرعية المسح على الجوربين.
وأمَّا اشتراطُ الجمهورِ السلامةَ مِنَ الخَرْق والتشقيقِ ونحوِهما قياسًا على عَدَمِ جوازِ المسح على الخفِّ المخرَّق؛ فإنَّ هذا الشرط مُعارَضٌ بالأصل المقرَّرِ أنَّ: «كُلُّ شَرْطٍ لَيْسَ فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ فَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ»(١١) أوَّلًا، ومُنافٍ ـ ثانيًا ـ للإذن في المسح على الخفَّيْن مطلقًا؛ فكان شاملًا لكُلِّ ما وَقَعَ عليه اسْمُ: «الخفِّ» كما هو ظاهرٌ مِنَ النصوص الحديثية، ولا يَسَعُ أَنْ يُسْتثنى منه إلَّا بمُسْتَنَدٍ شرعيٍّ وهو مُنْتَفٍ؛ وعليه لا يتمُّ القياسُ صحيحًا لاختلالِ شرطِ: «ثبوتِ حكمِ الأصل المَقيسِ عليه»، و«*إِذَا سَقَطَ الأَصْلُ سَقَطَ الفَرْعُ*».
ومِنْ جهةٍ ثالثةٍ فإنَّ خِفافَ الصحابةِ رضي الله عنهم لا تخلو مِنْ كونها مخرَّقةً ومشقَّقةً ومرقَّعةً، وهي السِّمَةُ الظاهرةُ بل الغالبةُ في لباسهم؛ فلو كان الخرقُ يمنع مِنَ المسح لَبيَّنه النبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم؛ لأنَّ المَقامَ مَقامُ بيانٍ، و«*تَأْخِيرُ البَيَانِ عَنْ وَقْتِ الحَاجَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ*» كما تَقَرَّرَ في القواعد، علمًا بأنَّ مِثْلَ هذه الشروطِ المُرْسَلةِ تُناقِضُ مقصودَ الشارعِ الحكيم المُراعي للتيسير والتوسعةِ برفعِ الحرج والتضييق عن المكلَّفين.
وحريٌّ أَنْ أَخْتِمَ هذه الفتوى بقول الألبانيِّ ـ رحمه الله ـ: «فبعد ثبوتِ المسح على الجوربين عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، أفلا يجوز لنا أَنْ نقول فيمَنْ رَغِبَ عنه ما قاله إبراهيمُ هذا [أي: النَّخَعيُّ] في مَسْحِهم على الخفَّيْن: «فمَنْ تَرَكَ ذلك رغبةً عنه فإنما هو مِنَ الشيطان»(١٢)؟»(١٣).
*قلت:* فإذا كان التركُ رغبةً عنه مِنَ الشيطان؛ فقَدْ استفحل كيدُه فيمَنْ يُهَوِّلُ في إنكار المسح على الجوربين إلى درجةِ إبطالِ صلاته به، واللهُ المستعانُ. 
 .
(١) قال أبو عيسى [الترمذيُّ]: «سمعتُ صالحَ بنَ محمَّدٍ الترمذيَّ قال: سمعتُ أبا مُقاتِلٍ السمرقنديَّ يقول: دخلتُ على أبي حنيفةَ في مَرَضِه الذي مات فيه، فدعا بماءٍ فتَوَضَّأَ وعليه جوربان، فمَسَحَ عليهما ثمَّ قال: «فَعَلْتُ ـ اليومَ ـ شيئًا لم أكُنْ أَفْعَلُه: مَسَحْتُ على الجوربين وهما غيرُ مُنَعَّلَيْن»» [«سنن الترمذي» (١/ ١٦٩)].

(٢) *انظر:* «الإشراف» للقاضي عبد الوهَّاب (١/ ١٣٦)، «المجموع» للنووي (١/ ٤٩٩)، «الفروع» لابن مُفْلِح (١/ ١٩٤)،«فتح القدير» لابن الهُمَام (١/ ١٥٨).

(٣) *انظر:* «المحلَّى»لابن حزم (٢/ ٨٦)، «مجموع الفتاوى» لابن تيمية (٢١/ ١٨٤)، «أضواء البيان» للشنقيطي (٢/ ١٦، ١٩).

(٤) أخرجه أبو داود في «الطهارة» باب المسح على الجوربين (١٥٩)، والترمذيُّ في «الطهارة» بابٌ في المسح على الجوربين والنعلين (٩٩)، وابنُ ماجه في «الطهارة» بابُ ما جاء في المسح على الجوربين والنعلين (٥٥٩)، مِنْ حديثِ المُغيرةِ بنِ شُعْبَةَ رضي الله عنه. وصحَّحه الألبانيُّ في «صحيح أبي داود» (١٤٧) و«الإرواء» (١/ ١٣٧) رقم: (١٠١).

(٥) «سنن أبي داود» (١/ ١١٣).

(٦) *انظر مسألةَ قول الصحابيِّ إذا انتشر ولم يُعْلَمْ له مُخالِفٌ في:* «المسوَّدة» لآل تيمية (٣٣٥)، «مجموع الفتاوى» لابن تيمية (٢٠/ ١٤)، «إعلام الموقِّعين» لابن القيِّم (٤/ ١٢٠)، «شرح الكوكب المنير» للفتوحي (٢/ ٢١٢، ٤/ ٤٢٢).

(٧) أخرجه الدولابيُّ في «الكُنى والأسماء» (١٠٠٩). وصحَّحه أحمد شاكر، [*انظر:* «سلسلة الآثار الصحيحة» لأبي عبد الله الداني بنِ منير آل زهوي (١٢٠)].

(٨) أخرجه عبد الرزَّاق في «المصنَّف» (١/ ٢٠١) رقم: (٧٨٢)، وابنُ أبي شيبة في «المصنَّف» (١/ ١٧٣) رقم: (١٩٩٤). وسندُه حسنٌ، *انظر:* تحقيق الألباني ﻟ: «المسح على الجوربين والنعلين» للقاسمي (٥٨).

(٩) أخرجه ابنُ أبي شيبة في «المصنَّف» (١/ ١٧٣) رقم: (١٩٩٢). وسندُه حسنٌ، *انظر:* تحقيق الألباني ﻟ: «المسح على الجوربين والنعلين» للقاسمي (٥٨).

(١٠) أخرجه ابنُ أبي شيبة في «المصنَّف» (١/ ١٧٣) رقم: (١٩٩١). وسندُه صحيحٌ، *انظر:* تحقيق الألباني ﻟ: «المسح على الجوربين والنعلين» للقاسمي (٦٧).

(١١) أخرجه ـ بهذا اللفظِ ـ النسائيُّ في «الطلاق» بابُ خيارِ الأَمَةِ تُعْتَقُ وزوجُها مملوكٌ (٣٤٥١)، وابنُ ماجه في «العتق»باب المكاتب (٢٥٢١)، مِنْ حديثِ عائشة رضي الله عنها. وأخرجه البخاريُّ في «البيوع» باب: إذا اشترط شروطًا في البيع لا تَحِلُّ (٢١٦٨)، ومسلمٌ في «العتق» (١٥٠٤)، بلفظ: «مَا كَانَ مِنْ شَرْطٍ لَيْسَ فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ [عَزَّ وَجَلَّ] فَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ».

(١٢) أخرجه ابنُ أبي شيبة في «المصنَّف» (١/ ١٦٤) رقم: (١٨٨٥).

(١٣) تحقيق الألباني لرسالة: «المسح على الجوربين والنعلين» للقاسمي (٥٨).

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> ـ أمَّا ما ذَهَبَ إليه أهلُ التحقيق فهو جوازُ المسح على الجوربين مطلقًا ولو كانا رقيقين أو غيرَ صفيقَيْن ساترَيْن لِمَحَلِّ الفرض، وهو ظاهِرُ مذهبِ ابنِ حزمٍ، وبه قال *ابنُ تيمية والشنقيطيُّ* وغيرُهم(٣)...


أخي الكريم، أريد منك النقل كلام الإمام ابن تيمية و الشيخ الشنقيطي في ذكرهما الجورب *الرقيق*.
بارك الله فيك.

*للفائدة*:
وفي "فتاوى نور على الدرب" للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين:
"المسح على الجوارب و هي الشراب قد ورد فيه حديث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وصح عن غير واحد من الصحابة أنه مسح على الجوارب.
ولو قدرنا أنه ليس فيه سنة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - ولا أثر عن الصحابة، فإن القياس الصحيح الجلي يقتضي جواز المسح على الجوربين - أي الشراب - وذلك لأننا نعلم أن الحكمة من جواز المسح على الخفين هي المشقة التي تحصل بخلعهما عند الوضوء، ثم غسل الرجل ثم إدخالها وهي رطبة فإن في ذلك مشقة من جهة النزع و اللبس، ومن جهة إدخال الرجل وهي رطبة، وهذه الحكمة المعقولة الواضحة تكون تماما في الجوربين، فإن في نزعهما مشقة وفي إدخالهما والرجل رطبة مشقة أخرى، لذلك نرى أن النص والنظر كلاهما يدل على جواز المسح على الجوربين.
ولكن هل يشترط في الجوربين أي الشراب أن يكونا صفيقين بحيث لا يرى من ورائهما الجلد أو لا يشترط؟ هذا محل خلاف بين العلماء، منهم من قال يشترط أن يكونا ثخينين لا يصفان البشرة وإنه عليهما لو حصل خرق ولو يسير كمبطٍ فإنه لا يجوز المسح عليها،
 ومنهم من قال يشترط أن يكونا ثخينين يمنعان وصول الماء إلى الرجل وإن لم يكونا ساترين، و على هذا فيجوز المسح على الجوربين إذا كانا من النايلون الشفاف،
ومنهم من قال لا يشترط ذلك كله وأنه يجوز المسح على الجوربين الرقيقين ولو كان يرى من ورائهما الجلد ولو كانا يمكن أن يمضي الماء منهما إلى القدم، وهذا القول هو الصحيح، لأنه لا دليل على الاشتراط والحكمة من جواز المسح موجودة في الرقيقين كما هي موجودة في الثخينين،
وعلى هذا فيجوز المسح على الجوربين الخفيفين كما يجوز على الجوربين الثخينين". انتهى

----------

